# For all you band hunters



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

:shock::shock:





Can you pick out all 4 in this one?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

They actually exists.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice Jesse! 2 more weeks.:grin:


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice there i hope i get drawing for opening day


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What camera / lens were you using? I'm just getting back into DSLRs


-DallanC


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

DallanC said:


> What camera / lens were you using? I'm just getting back into DSLRs
> 
> -DallanC


These are with a 6d and the 100-400L. The 6d is not a BIF camera but will do ok. I am looking at picking up a 7d or 70d for my BIF shooting but for right now with the kids taking priority and sports starting I went his route for its great high ISO capabilities.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Very nice Jesse! 2 more weeks.:grin:


Not for these guys. I will have to hunting them with the camera until November.

I might know of a flock or two like it though for the 5th;-)


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> very nice there i hope i get drawing for opening day


Good luck Richard. I put in also but for just myself and my son. Let me know when you get the results. It sounded like they would allow one substitute this year?????


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> These are with a 6d and the 100-400L. The 6d is not a BIF camera but will do ok. I am looking at picking up a 7d or 70d for my BIF shooting but for right now with the kids taking priority and sports starting I went his route for its great high ISO capabilities.


Thanks for the info, great pictures. That is a sweet camera! Outside my budget though, I just bought a Nikon D5100 a couple weeks ago and always watch to see what other people use. Came with a 55-300VR lens I cant wait to get some wildlife shots with this fall / winter.

Anywho, nice pictures and you can definitely pick out the jewelery 

-DallanC


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Great pics. You have also inspired me to get a Nikon DLSR, can't wait to take some nice wildlife pics with it, although, for my budget and experience level, I'm sure they won't look nearly as good as your pics.

I took a pic of a band just a couple days ago. I was able to get the bird to hold still for the pic though.








http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k183/born2fish2/293561d4-c53e-4964-afcf-15fe248da339_zps719ab346.jpg


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

Not as quality a picture, as I am keeping my fingers crossed for a 7D for Christmas, but still not a bad band picture either...
Can you count the bands?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

toasty said:


> Great pics. You have also inspired me to get a Nikon DLSR, can't wait to take some nice wildlife pics with it, although, for my budget and experience level, I'm sure they won't look nearly as good as your pics.
> 
> I took a pic of a band just a couple days ago. I was able to get the bird to hold still for the pic though.
> 
> ...


Are we still Friends:-x Thanks for the invite man:grin:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Joh Fredersen said:


> Not as quality a picture, as I am keeping my fingers crossed for a 7D for Christmas, but still not a bad band picture either...
> Can you count the bands?


Very nice:!: I expect lots of pics if the 7D comes your way for Christmas!!!!

I have always preferred my subjects wearing necklace's in this position when photographing them though:shock: ;-):lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

You're right, I need a 7D, and a dog, to really make my pictures better.

For now, I'll have to retrieve for myself, and use a fencepost for a prop.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Joh Fredersen said:


> You're right, I need a 7D, and a dog, to really make my pictures better.
> 
> For now, I'll have to retrieve for myself, and use a fencepost for a prop.


Lol

Nice!

The only critique I would give would of been a nice o/u standing up against the fence post to compliment the strap :thumbsup:


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

hey there toasty very nice there is that a sawbill next to the honker there


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

hey there hamernhonker i will let you know if i get drawn


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

richard rouleau said:


> hey there toasty very nice there is that a sawbill next to the honker there


I can't control what Honer shoots, he is a loose cannon. He actually shot the banded goose to balance out the sawbill.


----------

